# My baby Simba :)



## Kinlar (Nov 28, 2010)

the latest addition to our family <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, that's so adorable it's not even fair. Congratulations! Pomeranian, right? I love those dogs.


----------



## Sexi_Shopaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh. How cute is he


----------



## Kinlar (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah he's a pomeranian  he's not registered with the KC tho but thats alright with me, I got him just for pet purposes, not breeding.
He's 16weeks old on Monday and he has such a lovely temperment, he's so good with my bunnies and rats, even with his boundless energy (though obviously, hes still always supervised.)


----------

